# Ghetto Jockey Box with Tap King?



## Diggs (10/9/13)

Getting all excited about these Tap Kings now!

Was thinking it could be a good way to create a real Ghetto Jockey Box? Maybe even better using the DIY TK Plans?

Sit the TK Bottles inside an esky with some ice or even the Dry Ice packs, run all tubing etc to a tap on the outside (doesnt need to be mounted I guess) - not sure where the CO2 would go?

I guess most eskys will fit more than 1 bottle as well, so you could have a spare ready to go.

I might be just making up dumb ideas but at 11:30pm last night when I couldn't sleep it seemed like a good idea!


----------



## NewtownClown (10/9/13)

For around the same space, why not for for a 6-9 litre keg?

I have been using a converted 7 litre (I get almost 9 litres in it) garden sprayer for 4 years now. 
I take it to BBQ's, camping etc. It fits inside a mini-wheelie bin with a tap attached to the front or at home it fits on the hump at the rear of my kegorator and hooks up to a third tap.
On election night I filled it from a keg, threw it in an Aldi chiller-bag with a couple of Esky Ice-Bricks and just poured from it like a big bottle...


----------



## Diggs (10/9/13)

Looking at this option as I'll be getting TK kegs from mates that drink them (so no cost) and I'll be familiar with the setup as I'm buy one tonight an will be playing around with it a little.

Same principle I guess, different equipment.


----------



## NewtownClown (10/9/13)

My first set up used a 20 litre bucket and a bronco tap


----------



## Diggs (10/9/13)

Nice, doesn't have to be fancy if it works and the beer tastes good!


----------

